# batterie qui ne tient pas



## Knarf (6 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un iPod il y a un mois et je suis déjà au 4ème échange...  :-(

la charge ne tient pas longtemps, le voyant indique par exemple qu'il reste 3%, je le branche cela passe immédiatement à 45%...

On me l'a échangé en me faisant comprendre que c'est pas de chance, 1 fois sur 1 000 000 etc
retour à la maison, même topo, retour au magasin, échange... j'attends mon 5ème!

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème?


----------

